# My Blue Diamond



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

PRETTY HATE MACHINE


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice fish!! I've always been very pleased with fish from them. How big is he 3"-4"?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Nice fish!! I've always been very pleased with fish from them. How big is he 3"-4"?


4 - 5


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't go wrong with any of our sponsors!...Very healthy and beautiful specimen you got there!!...


----------

